
Ask HN: What's your favorite code pun? - staticautomatic
In a goofy mood today. Feel free to contribute stupid punny code.<p>make_blind = [eye for eye in world]<p>function thumb_war(){return [1, 2, 3, 4];}
======
AnimalMuppet
#ifdef GetAHearingAid

Appeared in the C/C++ User's Journal Bad C Pun Contenst, 1992. (No, it's not
mine. But I remember it...)

